# Bitterling oder Goldfisch Nachwuchs?



## Gartenfreund2 (15. Juli 2012)

Hoi,

ich habe Nachwuchs im Teich kann den aber nicht zu ordnen. Zuerst dachte ich das es __ Goldfisch Nachwuchs ist, aber mittlerweile habe ich auch meine __ Bitterling im Verdacht.

Habe immerwieder mal welche rausgenommen und fotografiert. Für mich sieht das aus, als ob das immer die selbe Art ist. 

Was sagt ihr zum Nachwuchs?


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

also nach Goldfisch sieht das für mich nicht aus.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Hi,

alles Bitterlinge (und wie man so auf den Fotos erkennen kann fast alles männliche)

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

OMG 

Ohhh und ich habe mich schon gefragt, wann die vermeindlichen Goldfische endlich ihre Färbung bekommen .

Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar gute Fotos von kleinen Goldfischen reinstellen oder mich freundlicherweise auf einen Link verweisen? Oder vielleicht sagen wie ich den Goldfisch Nachwuchs vom Bitterling Nachwuchs unterscheiden kann? Was sind die aussagekräftigsten Merkmal der beiden Fische?

Da muss ich wohl kräftig ausmisten. Der Nachwuchs war vor paar Tagen Gruppenweise verteilt im Teich sodass das zählen einigermaßen leicht ging. Ca. 200 habe ich gezählt und alle in der Größe wie auf den Fotos und da sind aufjedenfall noch mehr drin.

Kann es sein das der Bitterling Nachwuchs den Goldfisch Nachwuchs verdrängt bzw. dezimiert?

@Knoblauchköte
Ich sehe zwar vereinzelt im Teich auch rot gefärbte Bitterlinge (Weibchen), aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann haben sie diese Färbung nur zur Laichzeit. Wie kann ich denn Mänchen und Weibchen unterscheiden, wenn keine Paarungszeit ist? Ist es schlimm bzw. nicht normal das so viele Männchen dabei sind? Stimmt es eigentlich das sie sich nur mit __ Muscheln Fortpflanzen oder brauchen sie diese nicht zwangsweise?


Gruß
Gartenfreund


----------



## lotta (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

hallihallooo
tja, ich habe auch nachwuchs im teich --- denke es sind  goldfischbabys--- oder könnte es auch koinachwuchs sein??? (gibt es da eigentlich auch mischlinge??? 
woran erkennt man bei diesen mini-2cm-fischchen den unterschied?
vielleicht kANN  mir auch jemand nen tip geben, wäre supernett...
vielleicht konnte ich dir ja auch mit dem unterschied zw. bitterling und goldfisch helfen 
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Hi Gartenfreund,

außerhalb der Laichfärbung lassen sich die männlichen Bitterlinge leicht anhand der roten Färbung im Auge von den Weibchen unterscheiden. Die haben keine rote Farbe in der oberen Augenhälfte - da ist es wenn überhaupt, nur leicht orange
@Lotta: Goldfische und Karpfen kreuzen sich eigentlich nicht. Bei bisherigen Versuchen kam zumindest nichts überlebensfähiges dabei raus. Da der kleine auf deinem Foto ein endständiges Maul hat ist es ein Goldfisch

MfG Frank


----------



## lotta (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

 danke frank 
lg lotta


----------



## Garfield (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Hi,



> Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar gute Fotos von kleinen Goldfischen reinstellen


Habe mal ein Foto hingekriegt, wo die drei Stadien zu sehen sind.
Das zweiten Bild ist nicht umwerfend, aber die Viecher sind nun mal grau am Anfang.
Vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## Joerg (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Ist das hier ein Weichen oder ein Männchen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Hi Jörg,

wenns ein Bitterling wär, wärs, da kein rotgefärbtes Auge ein WeibchenD, hat für nen Bitterling aber nicht die passende Rückenflosse. (die paßt zu Karpfen/Goldfisch)

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Hi Frank,
es ist sicher kein Bitterling. Jeannot hat ja dazu schon ein tolle Bilder eingestellt. 

Diese Art schwimmt auch bei dir im Teich aber die Unterscheidung M/W ist nicht so einfach.
Ich dachte eine etwas anspruchsvollere Aufgabe ist auch mal schön.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Hi Jörg,

sehen so Babyasagi aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Hi Frank,
im ersten Jahr sind die alle erst mal so gefärbt, erst im zweiten Jahr bilden sich die Farben aus.  
Es könnte sein, das ist ein Asagi wird. Könnte aber noch etwas dichter am Original sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

naja, bis meine 15cm großen Asagi laichen wird noch 2 Jahre dauern

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Der wird sicher nächstes Jahr deine größenmäßig überholt haben.
Es sind aber auch welche dabei, die nicht wissen, wie man sich als Wasserschwein verhält. 

Das Geschecht nun schon zu bestimmen ist schwierig,
es soll aber Fachleute geben, die das Anhand der Flossenform erkennen können.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

@lotta
durch die Sammlung der Bilder in diesem Thread hilfst du mir aufjedenenfall weiter damit 


@Garfield
Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder. Ich hoffe ich bekomme sowas bei mir auch zu Gesicht 


@Jörg
Das sind genau die Nahaufnahmen die ich haben wollte. Vielen vielen Dank auch wenn du scheinbar nur __ Knoblauchkröte damit ärgern wolltest :smoki

@Knoblauchkröte
Ich muss mich korrigieren. Die rot gefärbten sind ja die Männchen 
Danke für den Tip mit den Augen. Habe gelesen das man es angeblich auch noch an den Flossen erkennen kann, ob es M/W sind und zwar sollen die Rücken- und Afterflosse beim M rosa gefärbt sein. Kann das auf dem Foto gar nicht erkennen, aber ist da was dran an der Geschichte?


Wenn ich das richtig sehe dann hat der Bitterling eine kürzer Rückenflosse als der Goldfisch bzw. Koi und kann somit daran unterschieden werden?


Gruß
Gartenfreund


EDIT: Die Bitterlinge haben alle einen blauen Streifen auf ihrem Körper am Hinterleib. Ist das bei Goldfischen auch der Fall?


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Habe im Internet gute Nahaufnahmen zu Bitterlingen und auch anderen Fischen gefunden. Vielleicht muss ja mal jemand einen Fisch selbst bestimmen und braucht ein gutes Vergleichsfoto dafür.

Ich hoffe ich verstosse damit jetzt nicht gegen die Regeln, ansonsten bitte kommentarlos löschen.

http://silurus.acnatsci.org/ACSI/field/Mongolia2006/fishes/Cyprinidae/other/1index.html


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

[OT]Links sind völlig o.k.[/OT]


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Guten Abend,

heute habe ich bewaffnet mit einer __ Senke, Kescher und Feeder-Futter mich auf die Jagd nach den Jungfischen bzw. Bitterlingen gemacht. Resultat nach 4 Stunden Fische fangen waren 228 Bitterlinge und ganze 5 Goldfische . 

Die 5 Goldies sind im Anhang als Fotos hinterlegt. Geschätzt sind da noch ca. 40 kleine Fische, wobei meine Hoffnung ist, dass die Goldfisch-Bitterling Quote steigt, da die 5 Goldies auch alleine rumschwammen und nicht im Schwarm bei den Bitterlingen. 

Ich denke mal das die Bitterlinge schon viel zu weit Entwickelt sind, wenn sie aus der Muschel rauskommen und die kleinen Goldies verjagen und den kein Futter übrig lassen  	.

Morgen mach ich mich an die Restarbeit und hole den restlichen Bitterling Bestand raus .


Gruß
Gartenfreund



.


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

ei, schööööne fotos
lg lotta


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Hallo Gartenfreund,

und was machst Du mit den ganzen Bitterlingen?


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Hi Christine,

ca. 60 Stück kommen zu meinem Opa in den Teich und der Rest zu einem Anglerkollegen der einen großen Weiher hat. Da freut sich bestimmt der Fisch-__ Reiher und kann ein Junges mehr durchbringen .

War heute wieder auf der Jagd, aber ich habe fast gar keine Bitterling mehr gesehen. Die restlichen sollen einen weiteren schönen Aufenthalt im Teich haben. 

Endresultat ist nun: 

245 Bitterlinge (+ ca. 5 noch im Teich)
12  Goldfischbabies


Gruß 
Gartenfreund


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Bitterling oder  Goldfisch Nachwuchs?*

Na, denn bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------

